# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Lochow's German Rest.

## sbhlvr

I was just recalling some childhood Christmas memories. We used to go into the City for the day on the 26th. A show, dinner at Lochow's at a table next to the tree, then 5th Ave for the windows.

Does anyone recall that restaurant??? Just thought I'd throw it out there.

----------


## amyb

I do. Another popular  gathering spot was  Mama Leone's.

----------


## sbhlvr

Amy, I thought you would. I remember Mama Leone's also.

----------


## MIke R

I remember both....

----------


## mcginnis67

Speaking of German in NYC - how about Rolf's?  The most over-the-top decorated restaurant in the city.

Joe

[/img]

----------


## sbhlvr

Whoa!! Somebody has too much time on their hands.

----------


## katva

WOW is right!  Looks like my ex-MIL's house (she is German)---totally overboard on the Christmas decorations, but it's charming in it's crazy, wacky kinda' way :)

----------


## Rosemary

Luchow's boiled beef... so tender.

----------


## Grey

I was going to mention Rolf's.  It is something to behold.

----------


## MIke R

> Luchow's boiled beef... so tender.




sauerbraten

----------

